# What do you think of Orchids Limited?



## coronacars (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been contemplating an order with them for a few months. What is your experiences with them good or bad?


----------



## troy (Apr 7, 2017)

No experience with them, I have heard very bad stuff about normans though


----------



## coronacars (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been to Normans several times. I have seen his orchids first hand.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## troy (Apr 7, 2017)

Some of the good stuff you see isn't always what is sent out, alot of unhappy customers


----------



## terryros (Apr 8, 2017)

I think Troy is not talking about Orchids Limited when he says a lot of unhappy customers. Orchids Limited is in Minnesota and is extremely high quality and reputable. I have been a loyal customer for over 20 years.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## emydura (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm from Australia so I have never ordered from them. But I have oftened looked at their website. Their prices sem expensive relative to other US nurseries. But then maybe they have better quality plants?


----------



## troy (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm referring to normans orchids, I thought orchids ltd. Was a number of nurseries... I have no experience with "orchids ltd."


----------



## coronacars (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah I understood what he was saying. There are several orchid places here in So Cal. that I have bought from. One of my favorites is Sunset Valley Orchids. Fred has a nice facility and good service. 

Gubler Orchids by 29 palms has a huge facility I think 45 green houses, but mostly the more common stuff as they supply Kroger and Lowes with their orchids. They do have some slippers though and always have healthy orchids, but seldom update their website and never really show what they have. You just have to go there and look around, and it's literally in the middle of nowhere, but super service and outstanding prices.

I'm just looking at different stuff than what I always see.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't understand why Troy muddied up your thread about Orchids Limited! !  They are excellent, their prices can be expesive but their products are top notch.


----------



## emydura (Apr 8, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I don't understand why Troy muddied up your thread about Orchids Limited! ! :cotch.



I thought you would have understood by now. oke:


----------



## coronacars (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Eric. That is what I was thinking. I appreciate the replies.


----------



## JAB (Apr 8, 2017)

Excellent service and top notch plants.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 8, 2017)

Parroting the others. OL is quality but the prices on many things are some of the highest you'll find. So, do your research first if you're on a budget.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't care about the price as long as they are good quality and they would correct any problems that may arise from shipping. 

So it sounds like they might be a good source. Thank you everyone who responded.


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2017)

If I were to be in the slipper buying market, Orchid Ltd. is the first place I'd look. Also for Neos.


----------



## chris20 (Apr 9, 2017)

I think their prices are high because they have to pay to heat their greenhouse in the Minnesota winter. I have never bought from them but look at their website a lot. They have lots of short videos highlighting various plants.
They are very well-known for their Phrags. I have never heard anything negative about them.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you for your input. I don't like wasting money, but I can afford to buy something if I really like it. My concerns are:

1. I want someone who knows how to ship the product correctly

2. I want to be able to buy one of the best of that particular orchid. Not looking for projects or seconds to revive to save a few $$

3. If something goes wrong with the delivery or the stress put on the orchid from the process I would like to be able to talk to someone to work out a reasonable outcome and feel they care.

For that if they charge a premium that is just fine with me. From the responses I think Orchids Limited would be a good choice.


----------



## JAB (Apr 9, 2017)

LOL. How can one complain about prices when in the same breath say they have some of the best service and plants!?!?!?!? Not to mention the Fischers are on the forefront of breeding. I will pay a few extra bucks for the quality of service and plants I get from them EVERY order!


----------



## adiaphane (Apr 11, 2017)

Orchid.com is Norman's and Orchidweb.com is Orchids Limited. Orchids Limited prices are high but everything I've bought has been top notch. I would not hesitate to buy from them, especially for anything pricy. I would rather pay a little more to get top notch plants.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Apr 12, 2017)

Heather said:


> If I were to be in the slipper buying market, Orchid Ltd. is the first place I'd look. Also for Neos.




Agree. Orchids Limited is a premier orchid vendor with premium orchids. Top notch: from easy plant orders to packing and shipping plants, to customer service if things go wrong. Their website provides excellent reference information and their videos provide additional insight on various orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

If I ever get to Orchids Limited, there will be mayhem and a lot of nappy headed new babies!! :evil:


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2017)

I had placed an order with OL for two neos several years ago. When I received the package, one neo was slightly smaller in both stature and number of growths as compared to my original order. The other neo on the other hand, was where the compensated. The other neo was significantly larger than what i originally ordered both in # of growths and stature. There was also a note on the invoice apologizing for the smaller neo and mentioning that they sent over a larger neo for the second plant I ordered.

I like OL. You pay a premium but generally you get really healthy plants. They also have some rare offerings every now and then.

I would like to make a trip there one day when i visit MN.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 4, 2017)

I go there often and love Jason and Jerry IMO they are a great store with fair prices!


----------

